# The Institute for Spritual Formation at Biola



## habeoChristum (Apr 23, 2008)

Does anyone know about this at Biola/Talbot? Would anyone recommend it?
Biola > Biola University : Institute for Spiritual Formation

And does anyone know if there are similar programs at any other evangelical seminaries?

Thanks!


----------



## mvdm (Apr 23, 2008)

It *appears* that this "spiritual formation" is along the gnostic lines promoted by Richard Foster, Dallas Willard, and the emergent crowd. I would urge careful examination before pursuing this. 

As to other evangelical seminaries, I believe Calvin Seminary in Grand Rapids has some "spiritual formation" classes, but likewise I would urge discernment before stepping onto that campus.

For a Reformed/Puritan training in spiritual formation, check out Puritan Reformed Seminary in Grand Rapids, headed up by Joel Beeke.


----------

